# SPX-GC HTML graphics enginen (Open Source)



## markusnygard (Sep 4, 2020)

markusnygard submitted a new resource:

SPX-GC HTML graphics enginen (Open Source) - A graphics engine that can run on Win, Mac, Linux or as a cloud instance on a VPS



> *We are happy to announce the 1.0 release of SmartPX Graphics Controller “GC”, a browser based application to control HTML graphics on one or more CasparCG servers and/or live streaming applications such as OBS, Wirecast and vMix.*
> 
> Key features:
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## DigitalRazor (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you for this software. So far so good.. Looking at ways to modify or create templates for my needs... If it is ok.. I will reach out for some advice/suggestions on how to modify or create such .. Again.. Thank you!


----------



## casamiaer (Sep 16, 2020)

We offer your attention: All Tools Spam  - Sender Tools - Sender Inbox All Domain - Sender Inbox Office 365 - Software Bulk Mailling 
Our Tools are cheaper than our competitors, but this does not affect work performance . And the price is right for you

- Sender Inbox office & all domain 
- New Mailer script Inbox 2020 unlimited
- - Mass Mailing Software , Bulk Email Sender, SendGrid , HyperX 52, Heart Sender ...
- New method for sending unlimited emails inbox to all domains 
- Inbox SMTP
- New Php Mailer 
- Webmail server , Zimbra webmail
- Secure cPanels / Https shells
- RDP / VPS All Country 
- Dating paid accounts all Site ( Match, OkCupid, POF, zoosk ..)
- All Scam Page 2020 Auto ( Offfice 365 , PDF, BOA bank, Fargo Bank, TD Bank , Paypal , Chase Bank, Amazon ... )
- Email List verifier business, companies, office 365,  ceo - cfo , accountant ....

Contacts:
Website : https://jok3r.us/
Telegram: @jok3rshop
Skype: jok3rshop
ICQ: 097653
Payment methods: Bitcoin/ PerfectMoney
We will be glad to cooperate.


----------



## TuomoKu (Sep 21, 2020)

DigitalRazor said:


> Thank you for this software. So far so good.. Looking at ways to modify or create templates for my needs... If it is ok.. I will reach out for some advice/suggestions on how to modify or create such .. Again.. Thank you!



Hey,

I'm the developer behind the GC application. If you need any assistance with custom graphics or other customizations, do not hesitate to contact me on this forum or using my email tuomo@smartpx.fi.

There are couple of videos on Youtube which may help you to get started:
- INTRODUCTION: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5LTFC9MlOI
- DEMO TEMPLATES: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYxdgFf3q5Y
- USE YOUR TEMPLATES: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdZATSBByng

Thanks,

Tuomo
smartpx.fi/gc


----------



## Elijahkato (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello TuomoKu,

great job. Please i need assistance with the setup. I cant see output on OBS but i can see it on screen consumer.

Any idea what i am missing.

Thanks


----------



## Elijahkato (Jan 4, 2021)

Elijahkato said:


> Hello TuomoKu,
> 
> great job. Please i need assistance with the setup. I cant see output on OBS but i can see it on screen consumer.
> 
> ...



Please i just figured it out. I forgot to add the browser URL to my OBS.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Jan 5, 2021)

Is there any integration with OBS, like with switching/shortcufs, for doing live presentations?


----------



## legoatfu (Wednesday at 9:44 PM)

ContentDeveloper said:


> Is there any integration with OBS, like with switching/shortcufs, for doing live presentations?


You would have to enable OBS websockets and modify the html template to addsome javascript.

[ Basic example ]

var connection = new WebSocket('ws://localhost:4444', 'obs');

connection.onopen = function () {
    connection.send('{ "request-type": "SetCurrentScene", "scene-name": "Scene 2" }');
};

I hope that helps.


----------

